# Aftermarket Tensioner bolt - 021 109 507 B



## TwistyO (May 21, 2002)

Hey, does anybody know if someone makes an aftermarket tensioner bolt, 021 109 507 B - (upper timing chain tensioner bolt ). It's for an '01 GTI Vr6. I've had to replace 2 within a year after they both had failed. The original had lasted for more than 8 years. (but stiill went bad. So me thinks VW is not longer making a quality part.

Any help or points in a right direction would be awesome.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

You mihgt try the VR6 forum rather than this one, the 30V forum. Maybe someone can answer there. A bolt house might have an 8.8 grade bolt or higher alloy that may last longer


----------

